
PGCon 2020 is free and will stream beginning May 26th - Dowwie
https://www.pgcon.org/2020/
======
SonOfLilit
The advanced programming Dojo I run is focusing on databases right now, so I
recommended they join one of the low level sessions to get a better feel for
the actual details of RDBMS architecture.

Skimming the schedule, I thought these might do the job, but does anyone with
more familiarity have a more specific recommendation?

[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/39-...](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/39-hacking-
the-query-planner-again/)

[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/78-...](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/78-toward-
full-acid-distributed-transaction-support-with-foreign-data-wrapper/)

[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/50-...](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/50-work_mem-
warriors-teaching-hashagg-hashjoin-and-other-memory-intensive-operators-to-
respect-work_mems-boundaries/)

[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/98-...](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/98-ptrack-20-yet-
another-block-level-incremental-backup-engine/)

[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/123...](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/session/123-mechanical-
sympathy-for-elephants-reducing-io-and-memory-stalls/)

------
PudgePacket
I went to one of the streams and it had a video of someone ignoring the camera
for half an hour, placeholder maybe ?
[https://www.pgcon.org/2020/stream1.php](https://www.pgcon.org/2020/stream1.php)

~~~
mrweasel
I think that’s Dan Langille, the organisor of pgcon.

~~~
dlangille
Yes, it was me.

What you saw there was a test session.

I spent most of yesterday running three concurrent test sessions where speaker
could turn up and test their configuration for the Q&A sessions.

------
hestefisk
Crazy to see MS as platinum sponsor.

~~~
drej
They recently bought Citus and they host pg on Azure.

~~~
redis_mlc
Jan., 2019:

[https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2019/01/24/microsoft-
acquires...](https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2019/01/24/microsoft-acquires-
citus-data/)

------
craz8
They seem to have lots of cool info, except for no visible schedule of events.

Since this will be videos in sequence, it would be nice to have an idea of
what those videos might be about

~~~
rrampage
There is a schedule link in the side menu -
[https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/](https://www.pgcon.org/events/pgcon_2020/schedule/)

~~~
trashburger
Oh wow, that page... how should I say... has an "interesting" design.
Definitely doesn't aid readability though.

------
ksec
Wondering if there are any news on Zheap?

------
emsy
Slightly disappointed to discover upon clicking the link that PgCon does not
in fact stand for Paul Graham Con.

